# Patrol Response to an Active Shooter - May



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

May 22, 2004
Patrol Response to an Active Shooter
Providence, RI 10am-5pm
Cost: Free
To register, contact: Dave Marzella, [email protected]


----------

